# removing body hair



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*what is the most common way of removing hair*​
Wax816.00%Wet shave2550.00%Dry shave612.00%Hair removal cream918.00%epilator24.00%


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

what is the most common way of removing hair


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i use hair clippers


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

is that before a show too???


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i use clippers year round and before the show,skin too sensitive.


----------



## dannymegson (Jun 16, 2008)

wax for me


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

I use hair removal cream for the armpits as its to awkward to shave and also use one of those pink Philips angel battery shavers you can pick up in argos or boots..


----------



## -tommyboiii- (Mar 4, 2008)

im lucky i have literally nooo hair on my chest or back


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

clippers for me, i use them on chest and stomach, never experimented with armpits...


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Imac


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

im not hairy but when i do my pits even down below i epilate:thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wet shave for me.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> im not hairy but when i do my pits even down below i epilate:thumbup1:


Ouch!!!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Nair all the way.


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

I use hair clippers, and sometimes, wet shave......I would like to try the cream but I heard that it burns sometimes, and that it does not work for everyone


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

lol yep ouch! but once you get used to it the pain aint as bad, longer results, finer hair, no mess :thumbup1:


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

GREEK GODDESS...YOU SHAVE EVERYWHERE?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Wet shave with a razor for my face and chest!


----------



## geezer2005 (Jul 29, 2009)

I got one of those philips bodygroom TT2030 yesterday.

Up til now veet on chest back and balls. Tried the bodygroom last night, and done "everywhere"!!!!!

Good piece of kit, no rash or anything, girlfriend loved it!!! :lol:


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> I shave - everywhere!


 :thumb:


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

hair clippers for me , to keep it off and nair for a show


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

I shaved my chest yesterday to take the bushyness off and it itching like mad, only realy when i got a top on :cursing:

Its driving me nuts :lol:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

I have to find my Nair pic. Top to toe.

Just don't leave it on too long. lol.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

my gf has just qualified to do waxing in a salon and wants to do me lol i have said she can do me ars3 and chest but that is it lol


----------



## JARM (Nov 4, 2008)

This looks good

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4420435/Trail/searchtext%3EHAIR+REMOVAL.htm


----------



## bjesplin (Nov 20, 2008)

Laser hair removal for my chest and abs. Trim hair below the belt. No hair on back. Wax arm pits once in a while.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

JARM said:


> This looks good
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4420435/Trail/searchtext%3EHAIR+REMOVAL.htm


yes laser hair removal is awesome, but TBH i would NEVER ever trust a laser hair removal machine from Argos!


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

I have had a few laser sessions on my back!! Really noticeable after second session!!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

As Hamster said. Avoid butt crack. Learnt my lesson. lol


----------



## bjesplin (Nov 20, 2008)

Hamster said:


> I spent over a grand last year on laser hair removal...didn't work..i must be too 'bushy' :confused1: .


I had 8-10 sessions to get rid of the hair I wanted gone. A few still come back, but I just pull them out with a tweezer as soon as I see them.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Hamster said:


> Shaving the minker is bad as no-one wants to see you scratching you're crack area due to re-growth.


aint it a bitch! pmsl

walking funny trying to give it a sneaky scratch without folk see you. pmsl


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

ha ha ha


----------

